# Bully PUPPY Question



## 45plus23 (Mar 5, 2009)

so i got this pup. when he was 1 month old. the guy who i got it from had a razors edge female. and he said the dad was juan gotti/kracker jack mix. and i just saw a razors edge remyline pit today that was 6 months. just like my pup. but the diffrence was CRAZY! the remyline pit was 45 lbs mine is 70+. and the remyline pup was lower to the ground and much more thick. can anyone help me out? and lemme know


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

consistency isn't one of the bully's strong points.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

well i have no idea but he is very cute.


----------



## 45plus23 (Mar 5, 2009)

hah thanks. well i just got off the phone with the owner of his dad. and he said that the dad is NOT juan gotti. but he is GAFF/ NEVADA/RAZORS EDGE so with the mom being full razors edge and his dad is razors edge. i guess thats what he is. only the dad has papers. but the mom doesnt. so i guess i cant get him papers!!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

I am sorry that you can't get his papers, but my goodness, he sure is cute!!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

MADBood said:


> consistency isn't one of the bully's strong points.


:goodpost: oh so true

the pup looks good! it all depends on the parent, i happen to like a good out cross when it comes to bullys. so many of these dogs are heavily inbred. as longs as your pup is proportioned nicely i wouldnt worry about it. jmo


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Gotti line and remi line is very different. Gotti is very diverse within its own bloodline and razors edge is just as big a toss up. Even in the same litter you will have many different looking dogs when your mixing bloodlines.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well sorry to burst ur bubble, but if the mom wasnt papered there is NO WAY to tell what he bloodlines are... ther are so many bloodlines out there and its hard to tell what is wat without documentation. although ur dog is def bully, u cant be for sure what he has in him. if the sire was papered, at least u have that knowledge, but now an days papers are starting to pup up hung so that could be false as well.. ask for the dads regs # and take a look at his ped that way u can have at least half an idea of what ur pup is

EDIT: also, why did u get ur pup at 1month old?????????


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

*COLBY*

What is the distinction of the Colby line?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

PURITY! bottom line 20 gens + of pure line breeding You cant find a dog that is more pure or has better conformation IMO than a colby pitbull. They are gorgeous and the spring in there step is incredible. Now dont quote me on this but i have heard that because of such intense line breeding that colby dogs tend to be sterile. So its hard toget a breeding pair or for breedings to stick. I love colby dogs!


----------

